# Disneyland ticket prices go up Sunday



## JulieAB (May 19, 2012)

Buy online now to lock in price through 2012.  You can get annual pass vouchers too.

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/disneyland-resort-ticket-prices-2012/


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 19, 2012)

Thanks Julie, I saw last night from someone I follow on Twitter that huge price increase on some of the AP's. 

Went ahead and bought my tickets, even though we are not going to DL till November. 

Geez, wonder what the WDW price increase will look like. Last year they did them in June, instead of August.


----------



## JulieAB (May 19, 2012)

Depending on when fantasy land opens, I'd expect that to be huge too. Cars land opens in a month at DLR, so i can't say I'm surprised. We're not going until mid-dec, but planned to get deluxe APs to cover our 2013 Dec trip too so I bought the AP vouchers.  

And I dreamt I was driving in Anaheim last night to DLR!


----------



## DeniseM (May 19, 2012)

OK - I need 2 buy two 3 day Disneyland park hoppers today.  Where should I buy them?  There is a Disney Store and Costco nearby, but can I do better online?


----------



## K2Quick (May 19, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> OK - I need 2 buy two 3 day Disneyland park hoppers today.  Where should I buy them?  There is a Disney Store and Costco nearby, but can I do better online?



This is the broker recommended on mousesavers:

http://arestravel.com/77_attraction-tickets_a18.html


----------



## JulieAB (May 19, 2012)

Check your AAA office too.  They frequently have free parking on them.  Don't need to be a member to join.  Getawaytoday.com might have good prices, check the disney site too (they just email the ticket).  I'm not sure about any current costco offers.


----------



## DeniseM (May 19, 2012)

JulieAB said:


> Check your AAA office too.  They frequently have free parking on them.  Don't need to be a member to join.  Getawaytoday.com might have good prices, check the disney site too (they just email the ticket).  I'm not sure about any current costco offers.



My local AAA office is closed today.


----------

